# The 'Hertz van Rental spams his way to 10,000' thread.



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

You've been warned.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

Just what this place needs. More of you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you, Avis. Nice of you to say so.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

It was meant to be an insult


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

Well it was a cr*p attempt. You're losing your grip.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

Only because you prised my fingers away from your throat.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

I have this little weakness for breathing.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

If you let me it's a weakness I can cure.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

You're being a little homicidal to-day.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

You always did manage to bring out my finer qualities.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

You have some finer qualities?
I am surprised.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't you think it's time you threw this thread open to the proles? I think it's a time honoured tradition here that you get your post count up by letting everyone ask you questions and answering them wittily. You can at least do the first half.


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2007)

Yep, that's spam alright.  

I think it's time for Corry to go take a nap, and make bets on how long this thread will be by the time she wakes up.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

My middle name, Oh 18,000 post Corry. Hertz spam Rental


(PS about six more posts I think.

But later. I hear strawberries and cream calling me seductively)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 4, 2007)

I heard of you being called a few things, but "seductively"?


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 4, 2007)

you want to watch that Avis bloke, he sounds like trouble to me ;-)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

He's worse than I am, and that's a fact.


----------



## Fangman (Aug 4, 2007)

Nothing could be worse that gross overexposure - all his highlights must be blown by now!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 4, 2007)

Fangman said:


> all his highlights must be blown by now!



He could certainly do with a visit to the hairdressers.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2007)

He needs his hair teased a little, does he?


----------



## Fangman (Aug 4, 2007)

9,999 - so the counter is stuck so we will never know how much of his mis-spent youth he is wasting here?


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

He's just pausing for dramatic effect. It's called 'doing an MD'.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2007)

Gaaah! I've gotta get going....I'm several hours late leaving for a trip to the cottage.  Will load the car and check back in...


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 4, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Gaaah! I've gotta get going....*I'm several hours late leaving *for a trip to the cottage.  Will load the car and check back in...



nothing new there


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2007)

LP:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2007)

At the risk of being labelled a premature congratulator, I'll post my congrats now:







Hertz, that's an awful lot of posts!! Each one either very helpful, or very funny, or both. I have sooooo enjoyed bantering with you since 'meeting' you on TPF. I wish I had just 25% of your photographic skill and knowledge. You make TPF a fun place to be. Here's to the next 10,000.


----------



## Avis (Aug 4, 2007)

He could post 10,000 in a month if he put his mind to it.
I might suggest it to him.


----------



## blackdoglab (Aug 4, 2007)

Poor Avis has felt the effects of scurvy and seems a bit jealous to me.  With that said, I feel like starting a thread all about me.


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm gonna have to celebrate a wee bit early too.  We can't all wait around for Mr. Van Rental to grace us with his 10,000 post.  (Some of us are 7 hours behind and have sleep to catch.)

That being said, I agree whole heartedly with Anty (though the banter, for me, is more of a spectator sport)

Happy 10000th post to:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 5, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> Poor Avis has felt the effects of scurvy and seems a bit jealous to me.  With that said, I feel like starting a thread all about me.



And with my 10,000 I will advise you to go for it.
Go back over the archives and you will find lots of threads started by people just to get their post counts up.
It's all just a bit of a laugh, isn't it?


(Avis has always lived in my shadow. In fact I sometimes think he _is_ my shadow)


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations! You are the man! That many posts means a serious sacrifice of free-time, sun-light, and general contact with RL people. 

But seriously, thanks for contributing so much, it makes TPF a better place.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations!

And it appears post 10000 was the last post this morning to keep that number for some time


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 5, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> That many posts means a serious sacrifice of free-time, sun-light, and general contact with RL people.



I type quick - and I have a lot of free time as there is never much on TV.
I shun sunlight as I am a fully paid up member of the undead.
And you mean the people posting on here are unreal? Well I can believe that about some of them but others I have so I know they exist.
This place has a major advantage over the 'real' world - everyone here has at least a rudimentary interest in Photography, so we have common ground. I find that people with no interest in the subject to be rather dull.
But that's just me


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2007)

Hertz?....   Hertz WHO?


----------



## Fangman (Aug 5, 2007)

Long may your fingers keep typing - keep them posts coming and commenting on our pitiful efforts we post in the various forums.  At least we know that someone noticed them.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 5, 2007)

If I thought it would be of any value to you, I'd post one of these :hail:, but I believe that you would quite rightly treat such attention with the contempt and disdain it so richly deserves. With that, I'd just like to say "that's an awful lot of posts, many of which I've found amusing or drawn some greater understanding from".


----------



## Artemis (Aug 5, 2007)

Ye gads Hurtz...get a life 

Damn...I remember when I had more posts than you, back in the day...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 5, 2007)

Artemis said:


> Ye gads Hurtz...get a life
> 
> Damn...I remember when I had more posts than you, back in the day...



Hi there, Arty. I remember back in the days when you didn't need to shave :lmao:

It was fun then, wasn't it?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 5, 2007)

Just checking back on the handheld, to see if the dramatic pause ended. I see it did. So again, a hearty congrats on making the '5 digit club'. (and if that isn't handing you a straight line, I don't know what is!!) 

Besides all the photographic info you've shared, I've learned a lot from having to google your more obscure WA entries. You really do have a ton of knowledge floating in that brain of yours. Personally, I'm glad you're so willing to give of your time and knowledge on this forum.  As well as making it a 'fun' place to be. Your presence would be sorely missed. (Okay, that's too easy too, it would be truly missed, okay?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd like to thank my scriptwriters - there are too many to list and I'd have to pay them more if I did - and my production team. 
Don't forget to buy your Hertz van Rental merchandise on the way out.
I love you all!*





(*'love' in this context means 'tolerate' but only to the point of accepting your money)


----------



## jstuedle (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats to Van, and his evil twin Mr. Avis!


----------



## Fangman (Aug 5, 2007)

I always knew that Hertz was a measure of frequency!  Over 10,000 is some oscillation!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 5, 2007)

Fangman said:


> I always knew that Hertz was a measure of frequency!  Over 10,000 is some oscillation!



That would explain the camera shake.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 5, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Hi there, Arty. I remember back in the days when you didn't need to shave :lmao:
> 
> It was fun then, wasn't it?


 
I have to shave almost every day now Hertz...in less than a year i'll be 20...now THATS scary


This forums gotten scary too...too many new forums and loads of new guys on the scene...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 6, 2007)

Artemis said:


> This forums gotten scary too...too many new forums and loads of new guys on the scene...



Shhh! If _they_ hear you we'll be put on half-rations.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 8, 2007)

Cant we do anything Hertz? we were the first here surely we have rain (sp?) over these...youngens....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 8, 2007)

Not really. In the land of the blind the one-eyed man will get it poked out if he lets on.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## photogoddess (Aug 12, 2007)

Hertz is a posting STUD!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2008)

And by resurrecting this thread Hertz gives warning that he is now about to start spamming his way to 12,000 and beyond.
But I'm merely doing it for England you understand.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2008)

Or maybe just Rutland.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a knighthood in it or something?





(PS - good addition to your signature! If just one person is saved the experience...)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2008)

Knighthood? I never wear anything on either of my heads in bed.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 17, 2008)

information overload...


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha, nice one Hertz.. But didn't need the mental image.. lol


----------



## Fangman (Jan 17, 2008)

Has Hertz a split personality or possibly a split infinitive or if we really get personal about his two heads - a split pea!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2008)

Two heads are always better than one.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Two heads are always better than one.


 

Only if you know how to use them right!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Only if you know how to use them right!



OUCH!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2008)

Not up there, silly.


















(Never shove either of your heads up the chimney)


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

You have to know how to use your upper head to know how to get the girl...

You have to know how to use your lower head to know how to KEEP the girl...


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> You have to know how to use your upper head to know how to get the girl...
> 
> You have to know how to use your lower head to know how to KEEP the girl...


Oh dannng!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +1


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +2


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +3


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +4


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +5


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +6


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +7


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Post count +5


 
You little twerp..lol


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count +8


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> You little twerp..lol


Hahah


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 17, 2008)

*ScottS* !!!


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya Alex, whip him profusely about the head and shoulders! His post count went up 1000 in a week. Van has met his posting match!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 17, 2008)

*ScottS* !!!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhHahahahaah!!!!


I see 2000 pretty soon!

Here i come Hertz!!!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

I said,


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

HERE


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

I


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

COME!!!!!!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

But,


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Where


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Are


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

You?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 17, 2008)

I will contact the admins to subtract 1000 posts from your count


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Well?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I will contact the admins to subtract 1000 posts from your count


Must i remind you that you should use your remaining post more carefully. One you get to 10000... I hear you implode!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought this was about Hertz.  Now I'm confused...nah, just a bit perturbed.

Find you own thread ScottS!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Besides Alex, you have over 18 PPD!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

BTW, congrats Hertz.  Another milestone shall we say?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 17, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Huh?


He probably popped 'round the druggist to get painkillers. Your spamming on _his_ spamming thread likely gave him a headache. I will now bite my lip so as to say no more :greenpbl:


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I thought this was about Hertz. Now I'm confused...nah, just a bit perturbed.
> 
> Find you own thread ScottS!


 
Nope, I find others, and take them over! :crazy:


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Like this one is now MINE! MuAhahaha!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2008)

Dream on.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

I will dream...


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

OOooh Scott, Hertz just called you on!!!

Hahaha


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> OOooh Scott, Hertz just called you on!!!
> 
> Hahaha


 
Haha yea, and then he promptly logged off....


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Haha yea, and then he promptly logged off....


 

Yeah you think you are all big and bad.. lol


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea..... sure..... 

no! 

( maybe a little )


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Yea..... sure.....
> 
> no!
> 
> ( maybe a little )


 

Yeah whatever.... ALOT!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea welll...... BANANA


----------



## nossie (Jan 17, 2008)

geesuss you two will have to be separated


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

nossie said:


> geesuss you two will have to be separated


 

He started it... lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey you two, have a look *here*.  

_~Bright shiny objects~_


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Hey you two, have a look *here*.
> 
> _~Bright shiny objects~_


 
OOH shiny!!!.......wait a minute....... bad man to trick me! I was hoping to see a nice lens of something...


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> He started it... lol


 

nUh UUUUH!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 17, 2008)

Right, well, getting back to the purpose of this thread....congrats to Hertz on spamming his way to (ooops), I mean _'reaching'_ 12,000 posts.  He has helped, inspired, and made so many of us laugh in the course of those posts. Truly a gentleman and a scholar. Although he'll probably deny that. He seems to prefer the 'Dark Lord' moniker recently bestowed upon him.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

WHOOOO WAY TO GO DARK LORD!!! I bowuth down to thou!

So when are we going to see 15000?


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 17, 2008)

ScottS said:


> WHOOOO WAY TO GO DARK LORD!!! I bowuth down to thou!
> 
> *So when are we going to see 15000*?


 


I'm guessing after 14,999, but that is just me...


Way to go Hertz... Getting to the top one smartass comment and helpful info at a time.. You are an inspiration to us all..




> kundaliniHey you two, have a look *here*.
> 
> _~Bright shiny objects~_


 

Is it me or is this guy pissy?!:chatty: We are only trying to learn from the best which is none other than Hertz.. Please oh keeper of threads forgive us of our misdoings.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Is it me or is this guy pissy?!:chatty:


Oh, I can be quite pissy.....in fact there is a stain on the front of my trousers right now.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Oh, I can be quite pissy.....in fact there is a stain on the front of my trousers right now.


 
LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHhahahahahahahahahaha.... .WOW 


Good one!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> *I'm guessing after 14,999, but that is just me...*
> 
> 
> Way to go Hertz... Getting to the top one smartass comment and helpful info at a time.. You are an inspiration to us all..
> ...


 

Hmmm really? Is that just you or is it the rest of the world too?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

Here


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

Is


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

another


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

example


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

Of


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

What


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

Happens


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

When


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

I


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

Get


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

Bored


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Bored


 
Right, so instead of going to bed like a good little boy, I decided to have another drink.  I looked around and saw all the copious replies you have made on this thread ScottS.  Now I'm not much of one to talk because I can certainly spew an enormous swath of bullSh1+ at very inopportune moments, but I have to say that your highjacking of this thread is in extremely bad form.  I have already been accused of being pissy, but I would like to think that I haven't taken the piss.

Do you have no dignity?  Do you not realize that it's *not abou**t you* on this thread?  Good god boy, you generated another thread that has over two thousand replies.  I hope that you come to the realization and comprehend the concept of everything has a time and a place.  IMO, You have misused your priviledges.  I may be speaking out of turn, but if nothing is said, nothing will change.  YOU ARE OUT OF ORDER!  Settle down on this thread.

Someone may come behind me and tell me to f##koff and that's okay. I will abide by their concerns.  It's a case of the greater good.  ScottS, you're just being a prick after all is said and done.  Figure it out.  I'm out.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 18, 2008)

Amen to that. ScottS, do us all a favour and knock it off. If you really want to build up some big numbers, go play with a spreadsheet or something...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, since this thread has run its course anyway and Hertz has reached his 12.000 posts now, it may as well be closed, hm?


----------

